
Google Reportedly Looking to Commercialize Its Spanner Database - AkihiroSuda
http://www.eweek.com/database/google-reportedly-looking-to-commercialize-its-spanner-database.html
======
ej_campbell
Instead of commercializing it's unique technology, it should cloud host
MongoDB because some arbitrary ranking says it's more popular?

